

Twelve Simple Steps to Planning a Killer Blog - Hates_
http://blog.publisha.com/articles/58130-twelve-simple-steps-to-planning-a-killer-blog

======
brudgers
The notion that one should say something interesting does not find mention.
After reading the article, that is not surprising.

~~~
ianhowlett
Very amusing. As the author of that post, I originally didn't put in "Say
something interesting" because I thought it was blindingly obvious. However,
I've worked it into the post based on your suggestion, as "The Yawn Test", so
thanks for that. There are now 13 steps rather than my initial 12.

Sorry you didn't find the post interesting. It wasn't supposed to be amazing
new insights or anything, just a basic checklist. As CEO of Publisha I work
with bloggers and publishers every day, and a large number of them don't
actually know who they're writing for! This post was really an attempt at
"Don't run before you can walk." But hey, if you're already running then good
on you!

Ian.

